# How can I get Flashtool for Linux to work?



## cabriofahrer (Feb 3, 2017)

I need to unlock the bootloader for my Sony Xperia M device because it is all messed up and unusable. Apparently the only way to do this is with Flashtool from here: 

http://www.flashtool.net

There are two Linux versions available, none of them work here, for e.g. if I do


```
$ ./FlashTool
JAVA_HOME not set. Using default value : ./x10flasher_lib/macjre32
chmod: ./x10flasher_lib/adb.mac: No such file or directory
chmod: ./x10flasher_lib/fastboot.mac: No such file or directory
chmod: ./x10flasher_lib/unyaffs.mac: No such file or directory
ln: ./x10flasher_lib/mac/lib64/libusbx-1.0.dylib: No such file or directory
ln: ./x10flasher_lib/mac/lib32/libusbx-1.0.dylib: No such file or directory
ln: ./x10flasher_lib/swtmac/swt.jar: No such file or directory
Java version must be 1.8
```

and if I do


```
$ export JAVA_HOME=/usr/local/openjdk8-jre/bin/java
$ ./FlashTool
chmod: ./x10flasher_lib/adb.mac: No such file or directory
chmod: ./x10flasher_lib/fastboot.mac: No such file or directory
chmod: ./x10flasher_lib/unyaffs.mac: No such file or directory
ln: ./x10flasher_lib/mac/lib64/libusbx-1.0.dylib: No such file or directory
ln: ./x10flasher_lib/mac/lib32/libusbx-1.0.dylib: No such file or directory
ln: ./x10flasher_lib/swtmac/swt.jar: No such file or directory
Java version must be 1.8
```

Has anybody ever used this tool with success under FreeBSD? BTW, it would be great to have it as a port. Apparently it can be used to fix a lot of problems with Android Mobile Phones.


----------



## Mage (Feb 3, 2017)

When I need it for a single time in my life, and I need it fast, and I don’t want to learn it (see: I need it a single time in life), sometimes it’s easier to download Ubuntu. You can install it in five minutes. Deleting it takes even less time.

However, I’m on Mac. It has VmWare fusion. As far as I remember, VirtualBox supports only USB1.1. It will hopefully let you save data from your phone.

I also bought Windows 10 and I run it in a virtual machine for certain features, like Vuze on Windows 10 supports media server that my TV can browse and play via wireless. Sometimes it’s okay to be pragmatic.

(Anyway, it’s safer to run random stuff in virtual machines.)


----------



## cabriofahrer (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks for your response. But due to this (FreeBSD Handbook)


```
21.6.2. VirtualBox™ USB Support

The VirtualBox™ extension pack is not available for FreeBSD hosts. Without the extension pack, the FreeBSD host cannot pass USB ports through to guest operating systems.
```

trying with virtualization is not possible either on FreeBSD, if I understand this right.


----------



## Mage (Feb 5, 2017)

cabriofahrer said:


> Thanks for your response. But due to this (FreeBSD Handbook)
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I believe that paragraph should be corrected. Even the same page says on the top USB2.0 is not supported. If USB wouldn’t be supported at all, it would not say "2.0 is not supported".

FreeBSD Wiki

VirtualBox itself has been unstable as hell since Oracle bought it. I wouldn’t use it for anything that requires the guest boot up more than ten times. However, I’m 99% sure that USB1.1 will work. It should be enough to save your data.


----------

